# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kaikukadun risteys ja Haapaniemen pysäkki

## teme

Vaihteen vuoksi taas siinä bussit jumittaa Hämeentien mäessä, ongelma ja paikka toki tunnettu.
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...s-katso_kuvat/

Käsittääkseni tuossa on kysymys siitä että bussit joutuvat lähtemään pysäkiltä mäkeen jossa on vielä liikennevalot. Minulla olisi tähän ehdotus, ei maksa mitään:

Ainakin talvikeleillä, poistetaan pohjoisempi bussipysäkki käytöstä. Kaikki bussit siis pysähtyvät eteläisemmällä pysäkillä ennen jalankulkijavaloja. Nämä jalankulkijavalot kytketään yhteen Kaikukadun risteyksen valojen kanssa eli bussi pääsee suoraan pysäkiltä lähtiessään ensin kiihdyttämään tasaisella ja sitten vihreillä valoilla mäen yli.

Toimisiko/auttaisiko?

----------


## 339-DF

Eilen juuri mietin, että Töölön tullin pysäkin suunnassa Munkkaan päin voisi vaan sulkea pahimmilla talvikeleillä. Ratikka tulisi Manskulta ja pääsisi pysähtymättä Topeliuksen yli, valot kun on siinä sillä tavoin aallotettu. Nyt välipala pääsee vain vaivoin pysäkiltä.

----------


## teme

> Eilen juuri mietin, että Töölön tullin pysäkin suunnassa Munkkaan päin voisi vaan sulkea pahimmilla talvikeleillä. Ratikka tulisi Manskulta ja pääsisi pysähtymättä Topeliuksen yli, valot kun on siinä sillä tavoin aallotettu. Nyt välipala pääsee vain vaivoin pysäkiltä.


Musta ainakin vilkkaammat pysäkit voisi lämmittää, siis laiturit, suojatie ja kiskot välissä. Ei tuo nyt niin kauheasti maksaisi.

----------


## NS

> Musta ainakin vilkkaammat pysäkit voisi lämmittää, siis laiturit, suojatie ja kiskot välissä. Ei tuo nyt niin kauheasti maksaisi.


Minä puolestani veikkaan että maksaisi maltaita, mutta kaikki on tietysti suhteellista. Lämmityksen hyödyt olisivat kiistattomat: Aleksilla ratikat ovat ajaneet viime päivinä kuin kesäkelillä, kun monessa muussa paikassa on jumittanut.

----------


## teme

> Minä puolestani veikkaan että maksaisi maltaita, mutta kaikki on tietysti suhteellista. Lämmityksen hyödyt olisivat kiistattomat: Aleksilla ratikat ovat ajaneet viime päivinä kuin kesäkelillä, kun monessa muussa paikassa on jumittanut.


Se katulämmitys maksaa noin satasen neliöltä rakentaa, eikä se Aleksin lämmitys nyt niin paljoa maksa. Tarkoitan siis että pysäkeille, kokonaiset kadut on eri juttu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se katulämmitys maksaa noin satasen neliöltä rakentaa, eikä se Aleksin lämmitys nyt niin paljoa maksa. Tarkoitan siis että pysäkeille, kokonaiset kadut on eri juttu.


Eikä sitä olisi pakko pitää päällä kuin tarvittaessa.

----------

